# moving Perth to Auckland?



## Tim1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

We are moving from Perth to Auckland on 02/11/2013 - soon! We have a full container to move and loads of extra space. If you want to send anything across let me know!!! Tim xxxx (sorry no personal details on the forum)


----------

